# Icd9cm code for medicare g0439



## katesanchezoo@yahoo.com (Jul 7, 2012)

HELLO I AM NEW TO CODING BEEN DOING THIS FOR ABOUT 8 MONTHS NOW. I HAVE HAD TO LEARN THESE INS AND OUTS ON MY OWN THE JOB IM AT REALLY HAD THINGS WRONG. SO IM GOING BACK AND TRYING TO CORRECT THEM BUT I AM HAVING A BIG PROBLEM WITH MEDICARE I JUST FOUND OUT THAT THEY ARE USING G0439 BUT I STILL DONT UNDERSTAND WHAT ICD9CM CODE TO USE BECAUSE THEY DONT ALLOW V70.0 I AM SO CLUE LESS.

CAN SOMEONE PLEASE SHED SOME INSIGHT FOR ME PLEASE!!!:


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 7, 2012)

They do not allow the preventive CPT CODES.  The appropriate dx code for an adult wellness visit is the V70.0.   If you have issues with G0438 or C0439 it is possibly a timing issue.


----------



## katesanchezoo@yahoo.com (Jul 9, 2012)

mitchellde said:


> They do not allow the preventive CPT CODES.  The appropriate dx code for an adult wellness visit is the V70.0.   If you have issues with G0438 or C0439 it is possibly a timing issue.



thank you you have been a big help!!


----------



## rryder1963 (Jul 10, 2012)

*More information regarding Medicare Benefits and how to code*

Can be found at 
http://www.cms.gov/Outreach-and-Education/Medicare-Learning-Network-MLN/MLNEdWebGuide/index.html


----------

